# 21:9 4k Monitor gesucht



## Grotix (21. Januar 2017)

Hey ich habe mal um Rat wegen eines neuen Monitors gefragt da wurde mir gesagt dass ein 21:9 mit 2k Auflösung war das glaub ich kein wirklich besseres Bild bringen würde als mein derzeitiger Monitor.

Würde dann gerne einen 4k Monitor in 21:9 Auflösung haben und dafür dann meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten.
Soll vom Design her auch schick aussehen.

Welche Grafikkarte bräuchte ich zum Beispiel dann um neure Spiele in Hoher Auflösung spielen zu können?
Welcher Monitor hat ein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis

Budget gibts keins

LG

Würde mir dann sowieso eine Nvidia Geforce oder so etwas kaufen.


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Für 4k musst du halt schon groß auffahren, da ist leider die 1080 Pflicht meiner Meinung nach (60fps min.)

Aber du benötigst doch kein 4k für 21/9, schau mal:
LG 21:9 Curved UltraWide™ QHD IPS Monitor 34UC98

sowas in der Art, hat vertikal nur 1440 Pixel und Horizontal aber fast die 4k Anzahl. Heißt das ist wie ein 4k 16/9 Monitor von dem oben bisschen was weg kommt und an den Seiten hin   LG hat da einige in der Auflösung, kannst mal schauen

LG Electronics 34UM94C-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der ist zum Beispiel bezahlbar und hat die Specs. Für die Auflösung reicht auch ne 1070, ein Kumpel von mir hat die mit der 1080 und der spielt zB. Bf1 mit locker über 100fps eher 120 auf maxed out


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

Danke für deinen Beitrag 

Würde umbedingt gerne einen 21:9 Monitor haben nur habe mir gedacht das ich mindestens einen 4k Monitor brauche um eine Bildverbesserung zu Full HD zu sehen. Wie ist das genau?


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

4K und 21:9 gleichzeitig geht doch gar nicht.
4K bzw UHD ist doch per se erst mal ein 16:9 Format
D.h. Du kannst zwar einen UHD-Monitor kaufen, müsstest den dann aber in einer Custom-Resolution betreiben.

Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht erst mal klären was Dir wichtiger ist. 21:9 (3440x1440) oder UHD (3840x2160)


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

Wie nennt sich dann die Auflösung die ich brauche für einen 21:9 Monitor?

Ok da habe ich mich vertan, würde natürlich gerne 21:9 haben


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

Bildauflosung – Wikipedia

UWQHD


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

UWQHD ist 21:9 ?


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

Jupp.


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

Ok dann brauche ich einen UWQHD Monitor für meine Nvidia Grafikkarte damit ich auch Gsync nutzen kann

Samsung S34E790C 86,36 cm Curved Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Der schaut nicht so schlecht aus finde ich


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Und genau die Auflösung ist die von mir beschriebene  Also haben die LGs


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

felixhaasthefirst schrieb:


> Und genau die Auflösung ist die von mir beschriebene  Also haben die LGs



Danke hat mir geholfen 

Oder der: 86.3cm Dell UltraSharp U3417W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2017)

Warum nicht gleich so?
Produktvergleich Acer XR382CQK, LG Electronics 38UC99-W | Geizhals Deutschland
Da hast du deine 4K in der Breite.


----------



## Grotix (22. Januar 2017)

Bin zu der Meinung gekommen das ich doch kein 4k brauche sondern 440 x 1440 Pixel reicht mir

Ist es sinnvoll diesen zu kaufen oder gibt es da preiswertere bzw bessere Varianten? Samsung S34E790C 86,36 cm Curved Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Gsync kann ich dann sowieso nicht nutzen wies aussieht


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2017)

Bitte hört mit den Doppelpostings auf, und benutzt den "Bearbeiten-Button" unter eurem letzten Posting, so lange noch kein anderer geantwortet hat.

Danke.


----------

